# Really warm slippers (free knitting pattern)



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

This year for Lent rather than giving up, I'm giving back. And I'm starting by giving y'all this pattern. It's free, you can download it directly (no sign up needed). It's a very quick knit, and in the small and medium I only needed one ball of yarn. For the L and XL you will need two.

You can download it here: http://lattesandllamas.com/2014/03/05/lent/

Enjoy!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Well aren't they adorable!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## cdsknits (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks! Peace be with you.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

DrLlama said:


> This year for Lent rather than giving up, I'm giving back. And I'm starting by giving y'all this pattern. It's free, you can download it directly (no sign up needed). It's a very quick knit, and in the small and medium I only needed one ball of yarn. For the L and XL you will need two.
> 
> You can download it here: http://lattesandllamas.com/2014/03/05/lent/
> 
> Enjoy!


DrLlama-I love your idea about Lent. Thank you for the pattern. Those slipper socks are the bomb! I'll be making them soon. Denise


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you! Love your ideology.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for this kind act. I, too, was raised Catholic, and I agree, this is a much better plan. Giving is always a good thing.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

These are wonderful and I agree, it's much better to give than give up!


----------



## GrannyakaGG (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you so much. What a good idea.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you! A quick look at the pattern makes me think you do wrap and turns without bothering to work the wraps. Maybe I missed it because I read it too fast, but if so, does that turn out ok, with no gaps/holes? I've never seen it done that way, but the photo of your slipper socks looks great.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Great pattern! I copied and will make them to keep my feet warm this long cold winter.


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

They are all worked eventually, but not til the bitter end 

So for the heel you wrap the stitch indicated without working it. Turn and slip that wrapped stitch so it's on the right needle and work to the next stitch to be wrapped. Repeat in this way until all the stitches to be wrapped are wrapped. Then you work your way back out: work to first wrapped stitch, and work (knit or purl as called for in the pattern) that stitch. Wrap the next stitch, turn, slip it without working it (this stitch has now been wrapped twice) and continue on until you've made it back to the ends of the row. Most of the stitches will get wrapped twice before being worked. I find this makes the "seam" really clean and straight.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Please refer additional technical questions about the pattern in a PM to DrLlama. Thanks!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

DrLlama said:


> They are all worked eventually, but not til the bitter end
> 
> So for the heel you wrap the stitch indicated without working it. Turn and slip that wrapped stitch so it's on the right needle and work to the next stitch to be wrapped. Repeat in this way until all the stitches to be wrapped are wrapped. Then you work your way back out: work to first wrapped stitch, and work (knit or purl as called for in the pattern) that stitch. Wrap the next stitch, turn, slip it without working it (this stitch has now been wrapped twice) and continue on until you've made it back to the ends of the row. Most of the stitches will get wrapped twice before being worked. I find this makes the "seam" really clean and straight.


 Cool, thanks!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

They look really snugxx


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you and may GOD bless your kindness.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, they look comfy! Thank you!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks. I am going to use them for our senior donations.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, and thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely pattern, Thank You.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Wondering why we "wouldn't" want people to ask technical questions on this thread (as regards the lovely, warm and cozy sock/slippers?) I learn so much from reading what others are asking (and the replies.) I'd think it would save the contibutor from potentially repeating herself many times too. If I'm wondering about something- I'd imagine there is a good chance others are as well.



StellasKnits said:


> Please refer additional technical questions about the pattern in a PM to DrLlama. Thanks!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I think your pattern donation is a wonderful way to "give back," for Lent. I too try to give rather than deny myself. Not sure the rest of the world really cares if I don't eat favorite things. I do believe I can help improve my little corner of the world by doing RAK's (Random Acts of Kindness)however! Last year, I challenged all my friends to do a month of RAK's with me- report back on the ones that "they" felt had the most impact- or even the one's that they enjoyed the most. It was wonderful for everyone involved. Happiness all around. BW- we did not do things for each other- our RAK's had to be anonymous and for people we didn't know (group decison.) 

I'll look forward to your weekly posts!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

cainchar said:


> I think your pattern donation is a wonderful way to "give back," for Lent. I too try to give rather than deny myself. Not sure the rest of the world really cares if I don't eat favorite things. I do believe I can help improve my little corner of the world by doing RAK's (Random Acts of Kindness)however! Last year, I challenged all my friends to do a month of RAK's with me- report back on the ones that "they" felt had the most impact- or even the one's that they enjoyed the most. It was wonderful for everyone involved. Happiness all around. BW- we did not do things for each other- our RAK's had to be anonymous and for people we didn't know (group decison.)
> 
> I'll look forward to your weekly posts!


:thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

thank you for the pattern


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

cainchar said:


> I think your pattern donation is a wonderful way to "give back," for Lent. I too try to give rather than deny myself. Not sure the rest of the world really cares if I don't eat favorite things. I do believe I can help improve my little corner of the world by doing RAK's (Random Acts of Kindness)however! Last year, I challenged all my friends to do a month of RAK's with me- report back on the ones that "they" felt had the most impact- or even the one's that they enjoyed the most. It was wonderful for everyone involved. Happiness all around. BW- we did not do things for each other- our RAK's had to be anonymous and for people we didn't know (group decison.)
> 
> I'll look forward to your weekly posts!


That's awesome!


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

cainchar said:


> Wondering why we "wouldn't" want people to ask technical questions on this thread (as regards the lovely, warm and cozy sock/slippers?) I learn so much from reading what others are asking (and the replies.) I'd think it would save the contibutor from potentially repeating herself many times too. If I'm wondering about something- I'd imagine there is a good chance others are as well.


I am neither admin nor a mod, so this answer is not "official". But I think it's just to keep the threads from getting bogged down. I'm always happy to offer any pattern support I can, and if I get multiple PMs with the same question I can put up a tutorial in that section to clear it up for folks.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern. Will look forward to the next one.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

They look really cozy


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you very much, I will use the pattern to make a pair for an elderly friend for Easter


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thank you for your gift.


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

d-dub said:


> Thank you very much, I will use the pattern to make a pair for an elderly friend for Easter


I love that you will use the pattern to give back too


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I am not Roman Catholic but I do try to give up something for lent myself. Maybe your idea of giving rather than giving up is a better one. Will give it a try. God bless.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern..


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice idea and pattern. Thanks for sharing. I will be saving this one.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those do look warm. thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for giving us this pattern, A really nice idea for lent to give something, rather than give something up.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joyseeker (Jun 19, 2013)

Wonderful idea! Thanks!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

A great gift idea! Thanks for posting.


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

You're all very welcome


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> Thanks. I am going to use them for our senior donations.


The gift that keeps on giving... this is awesome!


----------



## And (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you for the slipper pattern although I'm not catholic I do give up something every year to support my friends who are.


----------

